# Plushlash mascara - yay or nay?



## aziajs (Sep 24, 2007)

I tried it yesterday and I have to say it made my lashes soft and wispy.  Very natural.  I applied it lightly but was happy with it.  For only $11 I thought it was pretty good.  I would like to try a heavier application so that I can see whether it really volumizes.  I will say that it felt very smooth going on and it didn't cake, clump or flake.  I will definitely buy it.


----------



## allan_willb (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Pplushlash mascara - yay or nay?*

buy it, it is well well worth it...and im sure if you do 2 or 3 coats they will big big bold and thick...remember the brush is patented (if thats how u spell it) and there is a 2 step swiper system with this mascara.did the ma go over it with you?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Pplushlash mascara - yay or nay?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_buy it, it is well well worth it...and im sure if you do 2 or 3 coats they will big big bold and thick...remember the brush is patented (if thats how u spell it) and there is a 2 step swiper system with this mascara.did the ma go over it with you?_

 
LOL...no.  I was pretty much just left to try the product myself.  I didn't know anything about the brush other than the fact that it was larger than normal.  Thank you for the info!!  Can you give me a little more info?


----------



## allan_willb (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Pplushlash mascara - yay or nay?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...no.  I was pretty much just left to try the product myself.  I didn't know anything about the brush other than the fact that it was larger than normal.  Thank you for the info!!  Can you give me a little more info?_

 
this will cost you, lol jk

well let me ask you, was there tester wands in the displayer at the counter? because if you didnt use the correct tester wand then everything u did was incorrect.

you first wanna make sure you test the product with the correct wand if not the 2 step swiper system will not work.

you first wanna use the flat v-ish side of the brush to apply the mascara with.

then the 2nd step is to use the fat round side to lift and brush the lashes.building up the volume.


----------



## Dani (Sep 24, 2007)

I never heard of that system!  Even without it though, I really like Plushlash, it doesn't get crunchy and it makes my lashes soo long and defined and pretty, and it gives nice volume without clumping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm wearing it right now.  I like it for school and I'd definately buy it again.


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks, ive just been using it with prep n prime lash, but now knowing theres a technique i just may love plushlash even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, its funny ive read about the v shaped wand but im just so quick to throw mascara on i never even stopped to actually look at it lol


----------



## aziajs (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Pplushlash mascara - yay or nay?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_this will cost you, lol jk

well let me ask you, was there tester wands in the displayer at the counter? because if you didnt use the correct tester wand then everything u did was incorrect.

you first wanna make sure you test the product with the correct wand if not the 2 step swiper system will not work.

you first wanna use the flat v-ish side of the brush to apply the mascara with.

then the 2nd step is to use the fat round side to lift and brush the lashes.building up the volume._

 
Hmmm...there were tester wands at the display.  They looked just like regular mascara wands except they were much larger.  I didn't notice a flat v-ish side, though.  Maybe I just didn't see it?


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 24, 2007)

I LOVE this mascara! I tried it the other day when I picked up my Matte2. Definitely will switch to it once I run out of my others . . .


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 24, 2007)

I bought it on a whim and liked it okay when I used it over my normal Clinique mascara I was already wearing...but then I used it alone and WOW! One coat and you get really pretty, defined, long lashes. Two or three coats and you have dense, BLACK lashes that are soooo pretty. It definitely smears if you tear up or anything (I had an allergy attack and had a little raccoon effect, but nothing awful).


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 24, 2007)

I picked this up saturday, I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 24, 2007)

You ladies make me want to try this one out!


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_You ladies make me want to try this one out!_

 
come on.JOINNNNNNNNNN USSSSSSSSSSSS lol


----------



## Dani (Sep 25, 2007)

WHOAHHH HOLD THE PHONE!!!

So in my last post I said I loved this for day.  Still true, but when you apply this the way allen_willb said OMG super dramatic night lashes!!  It took awhile to find the flat v-side (i used a clean plushlash spool, the MA at my counter gave me a bunch), but once you do it's really obvious and you don't have to look for it anymore.


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe I haven't found the RIGHT flat/v side thing. I thought I had but it just came out clumpy. Maybe I'll try it again. But I still get amazing results using a wiggle at the base, then rotate the wand inwards as I pull up, method.


----------



## corngrl2 (Sep 25, 2007)

oooh...i can't wait to try this mascara now.  I have searched high and low for a good mascara!


----------



## redambition (Sep 25, 2007)

i may have to check this one out when it's released here.

i love my badgal lash for the insta-falsie look, but it's rather steep here. if the plushlash is as good and cheaper, then i'm all for it!

is the price the same as the other MAC mascaras?


----------



## silverblackened (Sep 25, 2007)

Ugghh and I just bought new mascara too (TBS Super Volume, which actually does add lots of volume - love it!). Good thing Plushlash is perm!


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 25, 2007)

Argh, I want to try this now.  I've been on a mascara hunt recently and have bought so many from HE to D/s and so far I've found ones that do certain things I like but not others and I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 25, 2007)

wow have mac finally made a decent mascara!!! gotta get this cos mac mascara's are so cheap!


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree, this stuff is awesome!  It really doesn't clump at all, I almost can't believe it


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 25, 2007)

I just got mine and am test driving at work today. I put on one coat for a day look, no curler. I really want to see how it lasts and wears.

It really lengthened; I didn't build huge volume since it's for work, I'll play with it more tonight.

One coat:






Sorry for the scary eyeball pic


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 25, 2007)

This is my HG mascara. It defines and lengthens. It does not clump and you can make your lashes get different looks depending on what side you use. This is MAC's best mascara!


----------



## bebs (Sep 25, 2007)

how does this compare to dior show.. does anybody know.. I love them but I'm tired of shelling out over  $20 ever two months and would love it if I could stop.. however I'm addicted to the results 

(could somebody tell me that used to use dior?) thank you!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 25, 2007)

*~*After reading this thread I really want to get some of this...NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!  I can't wait to try it!!!*~*


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pplushlash mascara - yay or nay?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_this will cost you, lol jk

well let me ask you, was there tester wands in the displayer at the counter? because if you didnt use the correct tester wand then everything u did was incorrect.

you first wanna make sure you test the product with the correct wand if not the 2 step swiper system will not work.

you first wanna use the flat v-ish side of the brush to apply the mascara with.

then the 2nd step is to use the fat round side to lift and brush the lashes.building up the volume._

 


thank you! no one told me about this! i bought it, i love it. i'm going upstairs to play with it now.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2007)

yay! Received the Plus Lash last week - Love it! I usually only use Dior Show Waterproof, but the Plush Lash is a great every day mascara.  It creates soft, defined, and lengthened lashes and it never smeared or smudged in hot weather all day. Not as vavoom as Dior, but it is a great mascara. Great price too.


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've never been a fan of MAC mascara, but I have to admit that this one is really tempting me.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2007)

I've tried every mascara under the sun and they all clump to some degree...the Plush Lash really lives up to the no clumping. It separates the lashes and defines them beautifully.


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 25, 2007)

i still prefer zoom lash..this one didn't do much but  I prob.didn't use it right though..


----------



## mzmiztiza (Sep 26, 2007)

I was actually surprised that this mascara gave me some volume. I didn't know about the 2 step wiping method until I read the boards. But now that I look at the brush I can totally see the flat vs. round side. I'd actually recommend buying it and trying it out!


----------



## chazza (Sep 26, 2007)

is it waterproof and smudge-proof?


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 27, 2007)

can anyone post some pics of before and after w/ this mascara? tia!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2007)

The MAC description says "no clumping, spiking, smudging or flaking." It doesn't say waterproof.

I wore it all day in high heat and it absolutely did not smudge, smear, or have any flaky residue under or around my eyes. It looked the same at the end of the day as it did when I first applied it.


----------



## Angelah (Sep 28, 2007)

The 2 step swiping system issss correct.  I mean, you don't really have to do it that way.. but to get the full effect of the mascara... that's definately what you want to do.

I tell everyone who is addicted to Zoomlast to try this mascara out.. because it's pretty much Zoom, but better.  I love that Plush is a jelly consistancy because when it dries, it doesn't dry to a powdery finish on your lashes.. it stays fairly moist so you won't get the flakes of mascara under your eyes by the end of the night.


----------



## oddinary (Sep 28, 2007)

Will it hold a curl? My curl is incredibly weak, so most non WP mascaras weigh it down.


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 29, 2007)

Before and after pictures...sorry they aren't the best (and sorry I look a bit crazed, I was trying to open my eyes really wide for the pics haha), and they don't even show the mascara's true potential as this was done in 3 minutes before work, but so you can get an idea:

Before








After one coat








After two coats


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 29, 2007)

I saw it yesterday when I got some new eyeshadows but I didn't try it. I just got new mascara from Lancome so I didn't bother. But after hearing all this good stuff I want to go out and get some!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 29, 2007)

i just got brownette...i think it smells good. but it doesn't seem to me like it's a whole lot better than any other mascara. i saw some before and afters and on most people it makes a huge difference but the mac lady said that since my eyelashes are already long, that probably explains why it doesn't really impress me as much as i thought it would...idk though, i'm gonna keep using it and maybe after a few tries it'll win me over!


----------



## Stormy (Sep 29, 2007)

I just got plushlash on line, and I'm not 100% impressed.  It looks good in the beginning but flakes off during the day and smudges underneath my eyes, and I am only applying it to my top lashes.  I'll stick with my Dior Show.


----------



## DOLLface (Sep 29, 2007)

My mom actually bought this yesterday when she was at our local counter. She tried it today and wasn't that impressed with it, so I tried it this afternoon and was surprised at the result. I had been interested in this mascara before the release and I had just seen it on the website, but since I haven't always heard the best things about MAC mascaras I was a bit nervous about how it would turn out. To my surprise it was quite nice, not as much volume as I would have liked, but I was still happy with the result. I didn't read about the 2-step system until after, while I was reading a few beauty blogs, so I will definately give it another try tomorrow. It is also a cheaper alternative to my BadGal Lash, so I'll probably pick up a tube of it for when I run out and maybe don't have enough to pick up a new tube.


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 30, 2007)

I got this today. I'm having problems finding which side is which. I haven't used it on bare lashes yet, just swiped it over the mascara I already had on (Full and Soft). Does anyone have a really detailed way of applying it or finding the right sides to use? lol


----------



## allan_willb (Oct 1, 2007)

im glad most of u guys like it....when we seen this at update way back when we all died...and just could not wait till it came out. to find the flat side dont look at the brush horizontaly look at it dead ON like a gun going straight to your head.when u look at it straight u can see that this brush is totally different from all of the rest...


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 1, 2007)

I give PlushLash a YAY!


----------



## princess (Oct 1, 2007)

Does this hold curls? How about smudging, any problems? TIA!


----------



## mariecinder (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_im glad most of u guys like it....when we seen this at update way back when we all died...and just could not wait till it came out. to find the flat side dont look at the brush horizontaly look at it dead ON like a gun going straight to your head.when u look at it straight u can see that this brush is totally different from all of the rest..._

 
Thanks! I figured this out while playing with it yesterday. I wore it this morning but I was in a rush so I don't think I was doing it right...one side came out okay, the other came out a little clumpy.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Oct 1, 2007)

I purchased it and love it! The big handle is so comfortable and makes application a breeze!


----------



## pinkbweakfast (Oct 2, 2007)

after hearing all the reviews, i think i need one of these right away


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 2, 2007)

*~*I bought this on Friday (after reading this thread twice)...I'm so glad I did because as soon as I bought it, I took the brush out and started staring at it to find the flat side.  Then, once I found it, I tried out the 2-step method & I must say that this mascara is the best one I have tried so far.  Finally MAC has a mascara that I like!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## aziajs (Oct 7, 2007)

To piggyback on what Allan said Pursebuzz interviewed Tiffany, a senior artist for MAC, and she demonstrated how to use the mascara.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kdBCYMBXas
*Skip to 3:45*


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 7, 2007)

BIG YAY! I love the way this mascara is put on and how well it looks on. I don't even have to use my crappy eyelash curler anymore! YUS!


----------



## seabird (Oct 7, 2007)

i really want to try this now! i still don't understand how people rave about dior show, it was pants for me and my best friend :\


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 7, 2007)

I tried it on Friday and nay - made me look like Liza Minelli


----------



## LitlLi (Oct 11, 2007)

nay for me. without my loreal volumnious w/p on, this made my curl fall 2 min after application! if you have straight-as-a-pin asian lashes like mine, save 5 bucks and go get loreal! WITH loreal on however, i did notice SOME lengthening and thickening, not too much tho....also, SMUDGES LIKE CRAZY! but that's prolly just because i have oily oily lids. also, DO NOT TEAR with this on, instant panda eyes for me. 
I really wanted to like this mascara too...


----------



## bebs (Oct 11, 2007)

I used to go for dior.. my MA that I love and trust told me to try it and if I didnt like it just take it back no foul no loss if I didnt like it and this was about 2 weeks ago, and now I use it every day! 

I put eyedrops in every few hours because I had eye surgery, it didnt smudge to much or anything like that, this stuff stands up to my day and makes me throw out the dior show and save a little bit of money.. and instead buy a brown and a black one at the same time! 

I would say at least try it you have nothing to lose because if you dont fall inlove just keep your recept and return it.. because if I can love it and trade mine in I'm sure you can as well


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 11, 2007)

Different strokes for different folx.
I loooove this mascara. It's been the best for me.

Please tell me it's permanent.


----------



## tricky (Oct 11, 2007)

I like this mascara a lot too... the only thing I don't like about it is it seems to get on my lids during application very easily if i move the brush in the wrong way, but thats probably just me and not the mascara. it makes my blonde wispy little lashes look really long and full.


----------



## styrch (Oct 11, 2007)

Yay - it's been one of the best mascaras I've tried in terms of volumizing. And it's cheap compared to other non-drugstore mascaras. 

However, it doesn't hold curl very well for me and I have gotten better lengthening from Mascara X.


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 14, 2007)

I bought it yesterday, tried it today, and I love it!! I hope it'll stay on all day... We'll see.


----------



## AKsnoangel (Oct 14, 2007)

Am I the only person who still wears the Fibre Rich Mascara?  How does the PlushLash compare to that?  I have worn the Fibre Rich loyally for a long time now but I am running low so maybe it's time for a switch...


----------



## Asianshell (Oct 14, 2007)

I just watched that video with Tiffany, and I gotta say... She Is Such A Sweetie!!


----------



## rebekah (Oct 15, 2007)

its AMAZING!! especially with the prep+prime


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 15, 2007)

I like it okay. Doesn't volumize enough on me. I am currently using it along with Pro Longlash to curl and blacken, and Fibre Rich to thicken more.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 15, 2007)

I really like Plushlash. I'm still learning to work with it, though. Watching that video really helped. Before that, I was really stuck on CG's lash exact.


----------



## Midgard (Oct 15, 2007)

This is the first MAC mascara I like. It really gives volume and makes my lashes longer! Love it!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 16, 2007)

I like it... it looks very natural and goes well with my everyday work look.


----------



## bby112 (Oct 22, 2007)

I love the plush lash.  I curl my lashes and its all nice and pretty but when i put on mascara, i guess it weights it down and it just looks flat and not so pretty.  With the plush lash, it actually holds up the curl for the day and its just so light weight! *i LOVEE it*!


----------



## redambition (Oct 23, 2007)

i ordered this mascara today... hope it works for me!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 23, 2007)

You guys have convinced, I'm going to try it!  I'm also going to have to try that Dior Show.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 23, 2007)

This is one of the worst mascaras ever, i have to layer it with chanels inimitable and then zoom lash to get what plushlash is promissing...even the 2 step trick doesn't do it for me...i really have to work hard to get it to look decent- NOT worth the time!


----------



## noturavgurl (Oct 23, 2007)

I just got this recently, and I have to say that I was pleasantly surprised. It lengthens my wimpy lashes like no other, but it doesn't hold a curl very well. I've also used diorshow, and that doesn't lengthen as much as plushlash, but they are both pretty good mascaras! try both and see which one works better for you. Shu Uemura precise volume is a top contender too..it gives me super long, wispy and thick lashes..and it's waterproof! ahh there's just too many to try.


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 23, 2007)

I picked this up on Friday... so far, I love it! I've been on a search for an HG mascara for what seems like years... my fave so far is Badgal Lash (hated Diorshow), but I find it hard to justify spending $19+ on mascara when I go thru it in about 1.5-2 months. So far, I think Plushlash is a GREAT alternative to Badgal Lash at a more reasonable price. If you do the 2-step system correctly, your lashes will looks so gorgeous, long and BLACK!


----------

